# How often do you have your trailer inspected / serviced?



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Every year for a average use trailer...
IF its registered with plates, it gets inspected and save that detailed report for just in case you have proof it was/is road-worthy.
If you plan long trips, it has sat for a significant time, it is not tracking properly or you "feel" something is off, if you smell or see something concerning...then you need to go for service sooner.
I think it is like a car, different degree of service needed at different span of time of the trailer but basic things needing checked and done need done.

My husband is a master mechanic as I've mentioned in the past.... he is also a fabricator, trouble-shooter of problems and welder and he can paint to die for on all sorts of things...if it has wheels or just moves, he can fix it. Truth.
I am very blessed he is what he is as it saves us thousands of dollars a year in repair bills cause he can do it himself, just needs the parts. 
When I don't know or am not sure/confused he is my resource of in-depth information to trust....
The man has to much knowledge, to much respect for anyone who transports animals on spindles for legs and has tens of thousands of miles hauling, him also being the driver behind the wheel to not care enough to keep any and all safe...
Your life also impacts any other on the road, so keeping you safest with good maintained and running equipment keeps me safer too.
I have a fairly good understanding of hauling and trailers, vehicles in general but he *is* the expert in experience over me and absolutely mind packed with knowledge and hands with skill.

So, when my hubby says,...
_*"Every year for a average use trailer...
If you plan long trips, it has sat for a significant time, it is not tracking properly or you "feel" something is off, if you smell or see something concerning...then you need to go for service sooner."*_
I believe him and listen to his advice...
His words are only given hoping to educate you/anyone better and keep you/anyone safer in your travels and endeavors.

He also said to watch the tires as although the trailer may be "new" your tires may be several years old and yup, watch that magical number of 5 for replacement especially with the heat and intense sun in Texas so similar to us in Florida.
If you did not purchase tire coverings to protect the tires against UVA/UVB damages, do so and if you are not driving that truck bi-weekly or more and it sits in sunlight cover your truck tires too...it helps longevity of the tires, it really does.
When you face replacing tires on the truck at about $800 - $1000 or more {don't forget your spare} and your trailer is not much less either...you would like to keep those tires as healthy for as long as possible are his words...
Hubby said spend your money online where you can get more for less as stores and specialty places will over-charge you for the same product.
With that, he smiled and said, "Go enjoy and have fun!!"
🐴...


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Once a year in Va. But I rarely use it, so I only get it done before use. 
They do a crap job, though. So, I end up demanding things fixed or changed that they passed that actually failed if they had cared any.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I do annually. There's no law, I wouldn't need one anyway. 

I have friends, though, that haul many thousands of miles with 8-12 horses everytime. They get inspections every 3-4 months. More if the sense something if not right.


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

In NZ, anything that is under a gross vehicle weight of 3500 kg needs to get a warrant of fitness check once per year. If it is over 3500 kg and only for personal (not commercial) use, it needs to get a certificate of fitness check every 6 months. They check all the things to make sure the vehicle is safe to be on the road.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Here in Washington state, you pay for your license tab, and if it's inspected, that's up to you. 
The late hubby used to check it out, but since he died, I sold it. I used it a couple of times and really just didn't have any more need for it.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

I try to do it once a year.... sometimes I might go 2 years. I've heard it's required every year here but I have a multi year tag so not sure if that makes a difference. I drive my trailer often so am really in tune if it feels off. Plus pull the mats out every so often to look at the floor. I've been given tips to keep it good... I grease the goose neck hitch well every so often. Pressure wash it about twice a year. It's an LQ so have to winterize it in the winter and do the anode in the water heater every year.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Registration has nothing to do with inspection....
Most states require a yearly inspection if combined weight of trailer and occupant is more than 4,000. 
That is most of us whether a aluminum trailer or not...its just not worth the headache.
Texas requires, North Carolina requires, New York requires, most states in the Northeast require...
As far as I can tell, Florida has no inspection requirement on trailers...certain provisions on motor vehicle yes, but a trailer I've never seen anything on the books and have renewed tags many times without. 
I'm nearly over the 4,000 mark empty....

It *is* your responsibility to know your states law and abide by it or face the penalty when caught.
If you are caught uninspected,.... a inspections is often less than $20, the fines can be hundreds $$$$ possibly with tow-away depending upon your state law and how it is worded...
A simple google search of your states road use laws tells the truth of your situation.
Don't "guess", _know_ the facts...its important.
🐴...


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@horselovinguy I think the 4500 pound thing is only for commercial trailers or farm trailers. Texas law says trailers with gross vehicle weight of over 7500 must be inspected: Texas Vehicle Inspection Program

I didn't have to get any proof of inspection when I registered mine earlier this year.

What DID come as a surprise was that I had to have proof of insurance for the towing vehicle. The trailer itself doesn't have to be insured. I bought the trailer before I bought my truck, I just kind of delayed getting the trailer registered, and luckily I brought my truck's insurance with me, just to be on the safe side. I don't know what they would have done if I didn't have a towing vehicle and wanted to register the trailer.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Sorry I wasn't talking about the $20 inspection.... I meant I take it to a really good trailer guy that does all my work and have him go over it and then usually have the bearings repacked... it's about $200 but he gets under it and recommends what should be done... checks the floor... does a thorough job. Not sure an inspection for $20 would do that...


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I would pay $200 for an inspection like that! I need to find such a place! $200 is not a lot to pay for peace of mind about your horses' safety.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm right in line with @horselovinguy , like her husband I can work on just about anything. I am watching tires and bearings all the time. I have an infrared gun that is very reasonable and check bearing temps as we travel. If any are warmer then the others then it gets inspected. I always repack once a year. All lights must work properly before I leave each trip and tire pressure is checked. I am very thorough about my checks including everything in the LQ and it's roof .Floors and supports are always checked as I had a bull break a floor in a stock trailer once and luckily I was moving slowly when it happened.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

ACinATX said:


> I would pay $200 for an inspection like that! I need to find such a place! $200 is not a lot to pay for peace of mind about your horses' safety.


Those to me are costs for maintenance yearly that should be done.
Who ever it is you select to do that work is when you will also qualify for the state inspections sticker to be adhered to your trailer _{if that is how your state dictates}_ or staples a specific inspection sticker to your trailer registration paperwork.
You should be given a list of items checked, if work was needed/done and that it now meets safety standards for road-worthy. 
That sticker has a date written, embedded or hole punch made on it that shows the date of such work done.
That sticker is the $20 piece...the inspection is far more as they can be labor intensive and if repairs are needed or any type then parts and time for installation is to be expected to be paid for.
You in some ways never stop paying for having a trailer, it is always something you need to do or check for....

AC... your trailer is new and covered by a extensive warranty.
The dealer you placed the order at, the trailer was delivered to and you took possession of it from is who I would return to for that inspection and mandated sticker.
They know your brand trailer, any recalls on parts or pieces and....they should be reputable to use since they sold it, they maintain it...
🐴...


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I know that if warranty work needs to be done, the manufacturing company will send someone down to do it. But they are located in Wisconsin, so unfortunately bringing it to them for inspection isn't practical. I guess I could ask if they have a list of places in the area that they might recommend.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*You don't have a local "horse" trailer dealer you placed your order at?*

You did all the decisions of sizes to order, colors, options...and never saw a trailer, never walked in this brand trailer new on a lot?
Boy, you are a lot more adventurous that I... 🙃
If I had not seen to inspect a trailer in person no way, no how would I have purchased new by a picture and not truly seeing quality to touch. 😐

There must be places in your area that do trailer work as people have horses/livestock not far from you...
Yes, maybe if no dealers exist then go to your manufacturer and get names of places they suggest.
It bothers me that a new trailer not be seen by the company sales/maintenance representative in a local business locale on a inspection cause there are few "new" that not have some kind of issue the dealer notice others would not and correct..

Any kind of vehicle that is for....small tweaks found to have a need for a careful look.
Warranty work, for you to notice it is going to be something pretty dramatic but small things you probably would miss honestly.
Recalls, unless you know about are not going to be announced to you, rarely...
We've bought to many new vehicles of all kinds during our lifetime to not know recalls are not announced but identified often by agencies of the government regulators to force manufacturers to check for defects or issues....trailers are no different!
My truck has had 14 recalls for air-bag inflator issues ..._not one _of those notifications came from manufacturer willingly, but by a announcement by the government regulating agencies....then the notecard came months later....._there is a possible recall!Recall/warranty work will be corrected at no cost to the vehicle owner.
Beware..._
*🐴...*


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Our big LQ trailer-in the spring when we take it out of storage DH brings it to the shop (another mechanic husband) and checks it over. He also will do that before any big trip
Bumper pull stock trailer-DH will take it in if it needs something and usually once a year to rotate tires and look things over. It was at the shop over a year last year for a broken axle he didn't have time to fix
2H Weekender-its been sitting in the yard since last fall so I'm making him look it over before I use it again

Long story short-at least once a year and probably before you take them on a big trip (in my mind more than 5 hours each way) I like to have my trailer looked at


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I personally take mine in once a year. I do it in the spring after it has been sitting around all winter, before I start hauling a lot for the year.

I would much rather pay money to be PROACTIVE and fix a problem before I am stranded on the side of the road with my horses.


----------

